# NX 5010 hydraulic system overheating



## SCguy (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a shuttle shift tractor and after bush hogging for about an hour the pto housing gets so hot you can't keep your hand on it. I have had the bearings replaced, unhooked the 3rd function valve and checked for dead heading but so far no luck. I've changed the filter. The filter and hydro pump are really hot as well. With an infrared thermometer I am getting 180 to 190F. I think this is too hot. Any ideas?


----------



## Richard Slick (Aug 14, 2019)

SCguy said:


> I have a shuttle shift tractor and after bush hogging for about an hour the pto housing gets so hot you can't keep your hand on it. I have had the bearings replaced, unhooked the 3rd function valve and checked for dead heading but so far no luck. I've changed the filter. The filter and hydro pump are really hot as well. With an infrared thermometer I am getting 180 to 190F. I think this is too hot. Any ideas?


I also have a DK5510 and I was reading 160 and having a concern also.


----------

